# Are you still active?



## Phawnix

Was just browsing the forum a bit and noticed a lot of people saying they were quitting PC or simply playing it while waiting for the new AC for switch. That's disappointing as I find the mobile version very simple, convenient and fun to play. If everyone quits when the new AC comes out completing events that need sharing will be a lot harder. 

I just wanted to get an idea of how many people are still active. Post yes or no and if yes maybe tell us a bit about what you've been doing in PC lately.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yes, I play Pocket Camp just about every day.  It helps that February's events have had such cute items.  Lately I've been collecting scarlet gyroidites so I can finish up the first page of candy goals.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I play everyday, making sure every villager is level 20. And complete every seasonal events there is.

Even when there are no events I still play every day.


----------



## Static_Luver

I log on to Pocket Camp at least once each day and check to see the fortune cookies and help some villagers out. But I do not always take the time to complete every villager request anymore. During events I am more active, I will log on every several hours to catch bugs in my garden or fish for Chip.


----------



## auroral

Lately I've been playing for at least a little while every day, but once in a while I'll just sort of. Lose motivation and forget to log in for a couple days / weeks. Usually if it's during an event I'm not very interested in.


----------



## Keystone

I play every now and then, less now since I’m back into new leaf. Hopefully to keep interest in it when the new game comes out they add some kind of connection between the two. Pocket camp is a good game while waiting but I’m excited for a new game so I think when it comes out I’ll play pocket camp less! Maybe when I’m somewhere with my phone and need some animal crossing lol


----------



## ESkill

I play every day to check the fortune cookies, but sometimes I just log on in the morning and that's it. If there's an event going on I play more often. I definitely get bored though if there's no events.


----------



## Flare

Yeah I try to play everyday but usually miss out if I don't have time/not interested in playing.


----------



## Nougat

There was a whole while (months) I didn't play as I found it too repetitive, but I've gotten back into the game since a week or two. I like the new updates and the items/events this month have been really cute and worth it! Hopefully I can keep it up for a while


----------



## princepoke

same as above! i dropped it for a solid few months, but have recently picked it back up again if only because i found ppl to play w in the tbt discord server


----------



## Officer Berri

I just started playing! I've never had a phone to play it in the past and I just happened to get one of my grandparents' old ones since my grandpa got a new phone for my grandma. I've only been playing for three days.


----------



## LaBlue0314

I just started playing it a couple of weeks now, because I just got my own phone as well.


----------



## carackobama

I only started playing back in November but I'm still not bored of the game at all; I play every day and can't see myself stopping anytime soon as there's always enough going on to keep my interest.


----------



## acornavenue

The only thing i don?t like about the pocket camp is how the animals always want stuff from you. Its just unlike the normal animal crossing games. I was expecting the mobile to be like the games. Some small features like how you can?t sell furniture annoys me. But i like it for the time being of the switch. Also i wish you could play with friends more than what you can.


----------



## creamyy

I'm either playing it and hitting all the cycles or haven't touched it in over a week. I feel like I get burnt out so quick but it's all I have at the moment waiting for a new animal crossing game.


----------



## Ashariel

I still play but I'll probably stop when the switch version comes out it's just to repetitive I'm just playing now in case it gives me an advantage in the switch version which I dout but better safe than sry... I play 3 or 4 times a day now with or without events... All my animals are at least 25 or + except the 10 most recent ones..


----------



## Phawnix

Glad to see so many people still enjoying the game



erialrose said:


> The only thing i don’t like about the pocket camp is how the animals always want stuff from you. Its just unlike the normal animal crossing games. I was expecting the mobile to be like the games. Some small features like how you can’t sell furniture annoys me. But i like it for the time being of the switch. Also i wish you could play with friends more than what you can.



You can sell furniture =P talk to the shop keeper (not the one in front of the fortune cookie booth but the one beside the mat of furniture for sale)


----------



## acornavenue

Oh my god thank you. Sorry i just got back into it so i forgot or missed out on things.


----------



## Kiaren

I still play every day, though i'm not sure how it'll be for me once the ac switch game is released. Personally I still hope for some connectivity to the new game, so that's one of my main motivators, to be honest. I enjoy seeing all the new items, but seeing so many of them behind a paywall (more so than at the start of the app) causes me some frustration, which makes the game less fun to play, for me personally. 
In other words, my feelings about the game are a bit complecated.


----------



## Breath Mint

I still play every day and have been since I first started playing


----------



## Envy

Nah. I stopped playing the game like a week or two after it came out. I did come back on the other day once I saw that they added the saxophone and made sure I got one of those and got to see Apollo play it. lol


----------



## Justin

I'm at the point where I mostly just pop in to check my daily free cookies and participate in the events when they're happening, if I like them. A few months ago I was doing 100% of every event but I skipped the last gyroidite entirely and have been half-assing the fishing tourneys. Still enjoying the gardening events though.


----------



## AccfSally

I'm trying to start playing it again.


----------



## Nougat

I must admit that I've starting playing more often again once the possibility of the game being linked to the upcoming Switch game entered my mind.. Who knows, we might be able to export special items? Why else would we be able to collect multiples of the same item..


----------



## gracefullygauche

I go through periods of inactivity, but lately I've been playing it a few times a day


----------



## PaperCat

i try to be.


----------



## mogyay

i do almost every cycle, i know pocket camp is kinda lame but it's animal crossing nonetheless so i still feel the need to be a complete nerd about it


----------



## imiya

I fell out of playing it about a month after its release and re-downloaded it back in December. I didn't play after the New Years event but I did jump back in halfway through the gyrodite Valentine's day event. I hope to play for the next event, it's easier than taking my 3DS to school.


----------



## Niks

I started playing when ACC came out but I quit not much longer because I thought the game was pretty repetitive. Re-downloaded about a month ago, and with the Pete update that makes delivery quite a lot faster and all the events I found myself to be pretty addicted lol


----------



## TJRedeemer

I still play occasionally. The problem is that it gets boring pretty quickly and barely even feels like a real AC game. I'm also against the premium fortune cookies in the game because, let's face it, they are loot boxes. Still, I appreciate all of the quality of life updates that it gets and will probably play some more in the spring, because right now I'm trying to create a theme park in my camp, but the winter items are making that hard.


----------



## Phawnix

TJRedeemer said:


> I still play occasionally. The problem is that it gets boring pretty quickly and barely even feels like a real AC game. I'm also against the premium fortune cookies in the game because, let's face it, they are loot boxes. Still, I appreciate all of the quality of life updates that it gets and will probably play some more in the spring, because right now I'm trying to create a theme park in my camp, but the winter items are making that hard.



I know what you mean when you say it doesn't feel like a real AC game. I felt that way at first. After playing it for a while I came to like the compartmentalized feel of it. I agree about the loot boxes. I don't think they have any place in AC but on the upside you don't have to buy them you can wait until they end up in the store for 5000 bells. It's basically just another random chance at getting a cool new item. I like the live events even if they are a bit stale by now, maybe they will mix things up in the future. Good luck with your theme park idea.


----------



## Nerd House

I uninstalled after about an hour of play.
On the flipside, I have a friend who just hit lv 125, so....Yeah. xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I initially quit after playing for about a week or so, but I've been playing now since around October and I'm still very active. It's nice because it gives me something to do when I have a bit of free time, this and Pokemon GO.


----------



## joelmm

I have been playing this game since the first day it came out without having stopped playing even one day. It's like a drug.


----------



## Stella-Io

I was so dedicated to Pocket Camp when it first came out. Now that I've had I for over a year, and just seeing the way Nintendo runs it (one major reason) I want to stop but I don't 1 want to miss an opportunity to where I can link all my PC furniture to the Switch version and 2 miss out on an event I'm really going to like. But these events at dry, Nintendo is literally running out of ideas, ex their constant recolouring and re issueing items. Another reason why I want to quit. Honestly I could type an essay about it.

That being said, I still do participate in the events and play once or twice daily on non event days. Unfortunately.


----------



## Phawnix

Stella-Io said:


> I was so dedicated to Pocket Camp when it first came out. Now that I've had I for over a year, and just seeing the way Nintendo runs it (one major reason) I want to stop but I don't 1 want to miss an opportunity to where I can link all my PC furniture to the Switch version and 2 miss out on an event I'm really going to like. But these events at dry, Nintendo is literally running out of ideas, ex their constant recolouring and re issueing items. Another reason why I want to quit. Honestly I could type an essay about it.
> 
> That being said, I still do participate in the events and play once or twice daily on non event days. Unfortunately.



Yes hopefully with a new year comes new event types and rewards! I personally like the reissue stuff because I only started playing in October and it allows me to catch up on items I missed. I really wish the black goth items would come back lol


----------



## Stella-Io

Those were already reissued for stamp cards. Unless you mean come back as a re-issue again.


----------



## Phawnix

Stella-Io said:


> Those were already reissued for stamp cards. Unless you mean come back as a re-issue again.



Oh I didn't know, I found out about them from my catalogue. I don't buy cookies with Leaf Tickets very often though so I don't have many stamps.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I still login daily, mostly because I'm fully expecting AC Switch and PC to have some level of crossplay and I wanna be as prepared as possible.


----------



## Alicia

I took a really long break from PC, but I'm trying to get back into it now. Although, most of my friends haven't been on in 30 or more days.


----------



## Phawnix

Alicia said:


> I took a really long break from PC, but I'm trying to get back into it now. Although, most of my friends haven't been on in 30 or more days.



Welcome back! If you need help with events you can add me 1533-8248-960


edit: you already added me


----------



## lizardon

Yes, now level 175, not sure how long will I play


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I still play Pocket Camp mostly every day. I still very much enjoy the game, and it's been a good filler for me so far.


----------



## Phawnix

lizardon said:


> Yes, now level 175, not sure how long will I play



Wow, I didn't even know that was possible haha I just reached level 70


----------



## Bucky42

I still play everyday and do the events. Once the switch version comes out I will probably still play pocket camp. I am looking forward to the switch version though. I also try to keep things like my market box filled & help out people on my friends list.


----------



## WarpDogsVG

I'll probably stay in retirement unless it's revealed there's a connection to the Switch version


----------



## petaltail

i've been playing since it came out, but i'm always taking super long breaks lol
i came back to it about a week ago after a couple months and i think i'll be playing for a while bc of the events and all that


----------



## slatka

i've been playing pocket camp since it came out with a few breaks here and there, recently got back into it again it gets a little draining with how difficult levelling up at higher levels becomes so that tends to put me off.


----------



## cornimer

I go on every day to look at what fortune cookies are in the shop and maybe do a couple of villager requests. I took a hiatus from about February-June 2018 until I learned that sometimes you could get special cookies in the fortune cookie shop, which gave me motivation to check daily . I don't play for very long though (maybe 10 minutes a day), except for every once in awhile when I redecorate my camp.


----------



## Animecafe102

Honestly I still find it really fun but I think some people just got bored of it, which I get, but I can't stop because I don't wanna miss too much stuff XD


----------



## LilD

I played Pocket Camp since release.  I'm on an extended hiatus.  I still have it installed on my phone but I haven't had the want to play it since Christmas.  I felt overwhelmed keeping up with the events as I felt I needed to collect everything.  Has there been word that collected Pocket Camp items will be transferred to the new Switch version? Thanks for any information =)


----------



## drowningfairies

Somewhat.
I played it so much when it first came out, that I got burned out on it.


----------



## amemome

Yep, still active. I think i've played almost every single day since its release.

I'm getting pretty burned out gameplay-wise but the updates are helping me log on.


----------



## Valzed

I really didn't enjoy it when I first played PC but I've recently given it another shot on the off chance that it will somehow be connected to AC Switch. (I'm really hoping it won't be though.) It's a little better but I'm still not in love with it. I'm not a fan of micro transactions in games. PC is the only game I play that has them but I don't spend money on them. I guess it would be more accurate to say I can't spend money on micro transactions.


----------



## Phawnix

Animecafe102 said:


> Honestly I still find it really fun but I think some people just got bored of it, which I get, but I can't stop because I don't wanna miss too much stuff XD



Yeaaah I know that feeling haha I feel like if I don't check in each day I'll miss something cool


----------



## Prodigu

I actually just started to play today, and it looks pretty fun so im looking foward to see what is in store for me


----------



## Tohru

Phawnix said:


> Was just browsing the forum a bit and noticed a lot of people saying they were quitting PC or simply playing it while waiting for the new AC for switch. That's disappointing as I find the mobile version very simple, convenient and fun to play. If everyone quits when the new AC comes out completing events that need sharing will be a lot harder.
> 
> I just wanted to get an idea of how many people are still active. Post yes or no and if yes maybe tell us a bit about what you've been doing in PC lately.



I am active with the occasional missed day, but I'm just really scared of missing out on some super cute furniture pieces like the Sweet brick items from Pelly's Flight of Passion ;3;


----------



## lizardon

Level 180, and stop playing now, nothing new and exciting.. Will wait for the NS game..


----------



## Phawnix

lizardon said:


> Level 180, and stop playing now, nothing new and exciting.. Will wait for the NS game..



I understand. That's why I'm trying to pace myself with levels. I don't want to level up too fast and get bored. I just get on a couple times a day to do events and a few requests here and there.


----------



## catsoup

i stopped playing a long time ago because it just got too repetitive for me gameplay wise
it was fun while it lasted though!


----------



## neoratz

i'm semi-active... i've played since the start but i've dropped off a lot in the past 6 months D: now i just come back every now and then for events. i would like to be more active but the slow loading times when opening the app + the random crashing problem make it a struggle for me!


----------



## moonbyu

not really.


----------



## happycheeks

I play every day once every three hours but I'm getting kinda bored of it. I prefer to play new leaf because it has so much more to do and villagers don't say the same thing all the time. I don't craft anything and all my materials are full anyway. I come on pocket camp to help people with quarry requests and for events, and that's mainly it.


----------



## biker

I stopped being active when the updates became massive. I still play the game sometimes but not in a daily basis anymore, that when I don't have any monthly hiatus


----------



## LunarMako

I am. Whoever is active should add me. I have 20 or less friends that are still active on there.
My code is: 7442-0446-513


----------



## slatka

recently i'ts been a mixture of both i'd have a break for a week or two and then i'd go back play for a week or two and so on i'm just getting bored of all the levelling up it's become a chore more than anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LunarMako said:


> I am. Whoever is active should add me. I have 20 or less friends that are still active on there.
> My code is: 7442-0446-513



i just added you.


----------



## Phawnix

happycheeks said:


> I play every day once every three hours but I'm getting kinda bored of it. I prefer to play new leaf because it has so much more to do and villagers don't say the same thing all the time. I don't craft anything and all my materials are full anyway. I come on pocket camp to help people with quarry requests and for events, and that's mainly it.



I get what you're saying. I don't like the fact that the animals repeat themselves so much in PC. Chatting with the animals was one of my favourite parts of the Gamecube AC. I think for a game that has micro transactions they could put a little more effort in that department.


----------



## Tobyjgv

I became inactive as soon as I realized I still had acnl.. (I forgot about it heh). 

Because I recently rejoined, I feel like there is more to do on new leaf, and it feels like there is more customization. PC feels more limited to me, but it is a great game. I'm not with happy how expensive leaf tickets are, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I became inactive as soon as I realized I still had acnl.. (I forgot about it heh). 

Because I recently rejoined, I feel like there is more to do on new leaf, and it feels like there is more customization. PC feels more limited to me, but it is a great game. I'm not with happy how expensive leaf tickets are, though.


----------



## Ossiran

I play the game daily, but I'm honestly getting to the point of being burnt out with the nonstop events. I don't want to feel any sort of dislike for Animal Crossing, and having event after event after event, sometimes without a day between them, is not AC at all. Once the Switch version gets a date, I'll probably take a break.


----------



## Dacroze

I started on release in November but stopped in Feburary 2018. It became too tedious and time consuming to do all cycles and I realised I couldn't "finish" the game. This was mostly because they pushed out one event after another without any time to breathe inbetween and also released villagers faster than a normal person could level them. This made getting all the (event) items not enjoyable anymore, so I stopped because I got burned out.


----------



## kirbys

i only recently started playing again, i think the game is a lot better now than when i played back when it first came out but the prices for event items drive me nuts


----------



## Marte

Bob-bob. Every other day, until I forget about it for weeks. Then I pick it up again every other day, and so it goes..


----------



## Rainhex35

I play it daily. I literally played it every single day for the first year. I had a break for a couple weeks, but I'm back on it daily. I tend to delete friends that aren't active. If someone hasn't been on in over 30 days I delete them. I like to have more active friends.


----------



## Phawnix

Rainhex35 said:


> I play it daily. I literally played it every single day for the first year. I had a break for a couple weeks, but I'm back on it daily. I tend to delete friends that aren't active. If someone hasn't been on in over 30 days I delete them. I like to have more active friends.



I totally understand. I'm a bit more strict with my friend list I tend to delete people who are inactive for more than 3 days. It's a shame that the friend list is so small I would like to keep people for longer because I know some times breaks are necessary.


----------



## slatka

Phawnix said:


> I totally understand. I'm a bit more strict with my friend list I tend to delete people who are inactive for more than 3 days. It's a shame that the friend list is so small I would like to keep people for longer because I know some times breaks are necessary.



woah three days i thought i was strict with deleting people who haven't logged in for 7 days haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i still go on every day at least but i just can't be bothered doing the requests they just become a bit repetitive and draining after a certain level, but i'm sure i'll start doing requests again soon it always happens lol.


----------



## Rainhex35

I wait a little longer because I understand sometimes life gets in the way. I have  bunch of health issues, and sometimes that effects me getting on or doing anything recently. But I'd love more active friends if you want to add me. I'm already almost half way done with the new tourney. And I sell lemons so others can use them for profit.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I haven't played since Christmas, but I won't delete the app off my phone, just in case I get the urge to play again.


----------



## Snowfell

I play daily. I have taken breaks here and there, and if there isn't an event going on then I'll just check in to get the daily bonus and check for special bell cookies. I do delete people if they've been inactive for a long time though. Having an active friend list makes events that require sharing easier.


----------



## Phawnix

slatka said:


> woah three days i thought i was strict with deleting people who haven't logged in for 7 days haha.



Yeah at first it was 15 days, then 10, then 7 etc etc... until it got down to 3 



Snowfell said:


> I play daily. I have taken breaks here and there, and if there isn't an event going on then I'll just check in to get the daily bonus and check for special bell cookies. I do delete people if they've been inactive for a long time though. Having an active friend list makes events that require sharing easier.



Totally agree!



Rainhex35 said:


> I wait a little longer because I understand sometimes life gets in the way. I have  bunch of health issues, and sometimes that effects me getting on or doing anything recently. But I'd love more active friends if you want to add me. I'm already almost half way done with the new tourney. And I sell lemons so others can use them for profit.



I added you, and I'll make sure to remember that you are active but you take breaks sometimes


----------



## Rainhex35

Thanks for adding me. I wish PC had some sort of messaging system... or at least status updates so if you need help with something, you can post about it and get that help from friends. 

I'm glad I found this site. If I can make some friends on here, then I will have someone I can actually talk to that are also my friends in the game.


----------



## Hat'

I stopped playing a looooong time ago but decided I wouldn't delete the app until I get my hands on Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## michael_patryk

I sadly have not touched it in a verrryyy long time (1 year+). I began to find it repetitive and once my friends? dedication began to wane, I lost even more motivation and interest since half the fun for me was visiting friends and discussing how we were decorating and what we were saving up for. 

It makes me happy to hear people are still active on it! It?s a cute and charming game.


----------



## Tee-Tee

Yeppo! Still active, just got my old account back from not being able to play for months.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Well uh I play on the weekends like saturday and sunday due to school stuff.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I try to play it everyday, however, AC:NL currently is getting in my way of playing it xD​


----------



## chocopug

I wasn't, but I've started playing again. They've added some stuff since I played last, like the Happy Home thing and Blathers. It does get repetitive (and boring) after a while in my experience, but for now, I'm enjoying it


----------



## ChuChuRei

I just got back into the game over the last couple days after being obsessed with it for months during the AUS release. I was shocked at all the new content, and that will probably keep me excited for a little while until the new AC for Switch.


----------



## LaBlue0314

I am playing every day.  My main goal is to unlock all the villager's friendship furniture items.  At the moment I still have 37 more villagers to go out of 146 (if I counted them correctly).  I haven't gotten the Switch yet, planning to, but just not yet.  I managed to reciently get New Leaf, and am also playing that one as well.


----------



## TheMayorOfSeattle

Phawnix said:


> Was just browsing the forum a bit and noticed a lot of people saying they were quitting PC or simply playing it while waiting for the new AC for switch. That's disappointing as I find the mobile version very simple, convenient and fun to play. If everyone quits when the new AC comes out completing events that need sharing will be a lot harder.
> 
> I just wanted to get an idea of how many people are still active. Post yes or no and if yes maybe tell us a bit about what you've been doing in PC lately.



Sadly, I am not. I?ve got too much going on, and if I am playing an AC game, it?s my newly reset New Leaf file.


----------



## 707

When it first came out I couldn't put it down! And it took a while for us to get our first event!
And then I played it almost every day for nearly a year & got up to level 120!
But after a while it kinda got boring after all the events being basically the same & it just made me sad that we didn't have a new game yet.
I don't play it anymore tho. I'm happy because I know I made my favs happy before I dropped it.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm no longer active because it just became impossible to be a completionist without dropping a million dollars on it in real life. I'm definitely afraid that once Animal Crossing Switch comes out, I'll regret not keeping up with my Pocket Camp campsite, but for my sanity, I needed to stop playing.  Even though I really wish I could, since all the items are SO. DARN. CUTE! I can't stand the thought of missing out on enjoying those items..


----------



## Phawnix

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I'm no longer active because it just became impossible to be a completionist without dropping a million dollars on it in real life. I'm definitely afraid that once Animal Crossing Switch comes out, I'll regret not keeping up with my Pocket Camp campsite, but for my sanity, I needed to stop playing.  Even though I really wish I could, since all the items are SO. DARN. CUTE! I can't stand the thought of missing out on enjoying those items..



I used to be a completionist. When ps3/ps4 came out I would always try to go for the platinum trophies. I realized that this was hurting my experience though rather than helping it. It's good that you realized you needed a break from Pocket Camp, but saying you don't play anymore because you're afraid of missing out on items is kind of weird.  Aren't you missing out on more items by not playing?

I agree you shouldn't worry about getting all the items, especially in a mobile game. I don't buy fortune cookies but I've still managed to get everything I want from either events or the 5k bells cookies. I think if you're worried about not keeping up with it you should give it another try but just play casually when you feel like it and don't worry about completing it as Animal Crossing is not a game you can complete anyway. Just have fun and do the odd event now and then.


----------



## pinkiemoon

My interest for the game has been on and off, but now it seems like they added a lot of features and interesting updates since the last time I played. I might come back one of these days!


----------



## mondogecko9

When it first came out I was hyped, having long gotten burnt out on New Leaf, tried it and it was fun for about a week, then put it back. 
I really kinda just like Animal Crossing in general for hanging out with friends and all that, visiting towns, decorating houses, so it just got old fast for me.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I really-really liked this game, despite it being kind of grindy... but what made me sad is that when you get people visiting you and sending friend invites, there isn't much you can do with them. It's just "add to friends" and "water flowers" - nothing more. It made me feel kind of bad when people would come join me but we couldn't do anything together. 

I stopped playing for now. :c  But! If I was to play a mobile game - Pocket Camp would be the one I'd play. It's really one of the best mobile games, in my opinion and the customization is really amazing.


----------



## Breath Mint

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I'm no longer active because it just became impossible to be a completionist without dropping a million dollars on it in real life.



I'm assuming by "completionist" you mean collecting all the fortune cookie items? Because I'm able to do everything else without having to spend money on it. I've never really felt the need to collect every single item though when I'll never use 90% of them.


----------



## Soigne

I have a love/hate relationship with the game. I get tempted & end up spending too much money on leaf tickets only to abandon the game for a few weeks, but I also like how cute and simple it is. Then again, there's not really much to do & no real reason to keep playing.


----------



## Liability

i was so obsessed with this game when it first came out, but i dropped it completely for new leaf. i try to go back on it sometimes, but when i see how much it's changed and how reliant the game is on making money from leaf tickets, i become unmotivated and it sits on my phone, wasting storage space


----------



## Chouchou

Not right now because i'm not into the event items but I will play more when new events come up.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo

I'm on and off


----------



## gobby

Just started again after almost a year, all of the cool new things uuuuugh


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Just started playing again for the first time since Christmas. There's so much to do now, I'm getting overwhelmed, lol.


----------



## Lazaros

I deleted it off of my phone at some point because I was lacking storage and I was not majorly invested to begin with. To this point, I haven‘t bothered with re-installing it and who knows if I will.


----------



## Accidental-Mayor

I have had a couple of hiatuses, but playing every day now again. Plenty to do and keep going. Add me if you need friends who are active, I have been purging my friend list to make room.

70211509661


----------



## Speeny

I played it once or twice but then dropped it after that.


----------



## poweradeex

yes


----------



## Ninibear

I'm still active, but reluctantly lol. Just don't want to miss out on any nice items.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I just came back after a very long hiatus. So pleased with the changes!! I know there?s another thread for this but please do add me 
16592751821


----------



## Pellie

I stopped playing it for a while now, probably not gonna bother with it again. It's a ok game for me,
not such much interesting then New Leaf and I just hate the whole Leaf Ticket thing in this game a
lot.


----------



## Badept

I don't remember when I first stopped playing, but I remember Hopkins's Game Cookie and... glancing at the fortune cookie list, I don't think I remember anything else after that. So most likely I stopped playing back in May last year. Woow, that was a long time ago. 

Maybe I should think about getting into it again? I don't know if I'll reset or go with what I had yet. Probably reset since I didn't throw money at it... I have been clinging to Fire Emblem Heroes since its release and recently got into Dragalia Lost again after its Fire Emblem crossover, so maybe I'll give Pocket Camp another chance, too. ^^


----------



## Bellxis

i don't play it personally, but my mum is as active as she was on launch day. she's like level 180+ now aha


----------



## DivaCrossing

I'm still very much active on my acpc, in fact I'm working on building a whole bunch of furniture!


----------



## Meira

I used to play a lot when it first came out. Not so much anymore. The microtransaction and waiting for things to be crafted takes too much time.


----------



## Phawnix

Meira said:


> I used to play a lot when it first came out. Not so much anymore. The microtransaction and waiting for things to be crafted takes too much time.



The micro-transactions are definitely off putting, I understand. The crafting is part of the 'Camp' theme though, as if you're out in the wilderness forging for materials and crafting items. Although instead of crafting a torch or a pickaxe you're making furniture as it's an Animal Crossing game. I admit it was a bit hard to get used to at first, but when I thought of it this way it made sense to me.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

I just got the game on June 10, 2019. I AM ALWAYS ADDICTED TO THIS GAME. I do not care about paying with real money. I am so glad that they brought crafting into the new Switch game. And yes, I am always active.










i got 330 leaf tickets


----------



## Buttonsy

I actually only got a mobile device in the last few weeks, so I just started playing for the first time today, and I'm pretty into it!


----------



## LilyLynne

I just got the game a couple of days ago. I am really enjoying it. I hope to keep playing this along with the new one.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Admittedly I only got back into it a few days ago because the I kind of want something to distract myself from the new AC game since that'll be a while. I haven't actively played it since late 2017/early 2018 and a lot,,, has changed omg. I need to wok on finding some new people to add to my friends list since everyone on my old one seems to be dead pff. ;;


----------



## ZekkoXCX

left this game since it released lol


----------



## jim

there was certainly a lull in my activity after getting tired of events... but after seeing how many improvements were made in the big update a while ago and the anniversary event i play the game almost daily. it's even gotten me back into new leaf to crave my animal crossing itch as i wait for more new horizons news to grace us soon.


----------



## Cheybunny

Eh, kind of. I don't like all the fortune cookies tbh.


----------



## JackACNL

Gotta be honest with you, never could get into Pocket Camp. I tried it when it first released and it felt like a cashgrab. An Animal Crossing game doesn't need micro transactions. I also hated having to wait hours for things to complete from crafting, because once you had all of the items you needed crafting, there was nothing else to do.


----------



## Michae1

I'll play it every once in awhile. I've played from day 1 though, so I've noticed how much of a cash-grab it's gotten and I haven't been able to enjoy it the same. I find myself too tired to even decorate my camp site because I have to play multiple times a day just to barely finish an event.  I love the new furniture though.


----------



## Maiana

Played it for a week and then got tired of it. I redownloaded it about 3 months ago to start up a new account before Animal Crossing Switch just in case they became compatible in some way. 
After a month of playing it, I deleted it off of my phone because it got boring and I only logged in for the free fortune cookies ouo


----------



## runningwithbelievers

ive stopped as i find it kind of irritating and i feel like the free-to-play and microtransactions take away from the atmosphere and energy that animal crossing should have, (or at least i want it to have) i dropped it when i got back into playing ac new leaf


----------



## Goddess Yami

I'm on and off with PC. I logged in last week for the first time since New Years and I was stunned. The LT items are everywhere now and the events really don't give out much. I think the event that was currently going on was feathers?  There was like one big item and since I didn't play from the start there was no way for me to get it. I'm happy that NH will have nothing to do with PC.


----------



## Michae1

Goddess Yami said:


> I'm on and off with PC. I logged in last week for the first time since New Years and I was stunned. The LT items are everywhere now and the events really don't give out much. I think the event that was currently going on was feathers?  There was like one big item and since I didn't play from the start there was no way for me to get it. I'm happy that NH will have nothing to do with PC.



It?s gotten so much worse over time. I don?t mind leaf tickets and not getting items, but it?s gotten so aggressive and almost every new item costs leaf tickets. And the events seemed to have gotten significantly harder. Unless you play more than 3 times a day you?re not going to complete an event.


----------



## Myranda Miracle

I?m considering downloading PC, and it?s cool to see that quite a few people are still playing, even though many are abandoning ACNL. I imagine the numbers will drop come March, but as right now it?s cool to see that I may have some new friends to play with.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I play in phases. My phone is old and doesn't play games very well, and I find it kind of repetitive after a while. I lose interest pretty quickly bu it's animal crossing so I always get sucked back in.


----------



## Bcat

nope. I lost interest a while ago and now that New Horizons is coming I won't be back


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm back to announce that I play Pocket Camp every day still.  I'll open it multiple times a day when an event is going on.  I'd even go as far as to say it's my favorite game.  It has been for awhile now, actually.  I'm not exactly sure why I like it so much, considering how heavily it relies on leaf tickets.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I only got back into it last week but I'm already falling out oops ;;


----------



## Kirbyz

Tried getting back to it a couple days ago and haven’t played it since. I’ll check on it today.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I cant be bothered anymore
All the collecting stuff events make me annoyed.
If i did collect some, i wouldnt be able to collect the whole set. I mean with all the flower growing, gyroidite hunting, fishing tourneny.
You know how annoying it is when you are missing that 1 thing you cant get back from an event. (mine was the flowers...)
(i know there is the stamp trade, but i barely get fortune cookies. I only have 1 5 star item and its a rug... I wanted a memory orientated one..)
Also all those fortune cookies.


----------



## kemdi

Gonna be honest, I haven't actually touched it since the E3 presentation where they said it won't tie into New Horizons, since the possibility of PC connecting to NH was the main reason why I was playing it in the first place. I'm not sure if I'll ever go back to Pocket Camp, but the prospect of not being able to complete any of the cookie sets without paying hundreds of dollars does NOT appeal to me. :/


----------



## jenikinz

I stopped playing for a loooong time and just started again last night. I need to pace myself so I don't get irritated and learn all these new things.


----------



## Phawnix

kemdi said:


> the prospect of not being able to complete any of the cookie sets without paying hundreds of dollars does NOT appeal to me. :/





jenikinz said:


> I stopped playing for a loooong time and just started again last night. I need to pace myself so I don't get irritated and learn all these new things.



Just do yourself a favor and *don't* try to complete the fortune cookie sets. In fact, don't buy cookies for leaf tickets. That's a one way road to frustration. Just buy the 5000 bell cookies when they come up every so often, they seem to have better RNG anyway.


----------



## jenikinz

Phawnix said:


> Just do yourself a favor and *don't* try to complete the fortune cookie sets. In fact, don't buy cookies for leaf tickets. That's a one way road to frustration. Just buy the 5000 bell cookies when they come up every so often, they seem to have better RNG anyway.



Thanks for the tip, I am super stingy with my leaf tickets and as much as I love a lot of those sets I don't plan to use my tickets on them.


----------



## LilyLynne

jenikinz said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am super stingy with my leaf tickets and as much as I love a lot of those sets I don't plan to use my tickets on them.



Thanks also Phawnix. I am finding the only way to survive this game and not get frustrated with it is to not spend LTs on those fortune cookies.


----------



## Phawnix

LilyLynne said:


> Thanks also Phawnix. I am finding the only way to survive this game and not get frustrated with it is to not spend LTs on those fortune cookies.



It's true. This game is not like any traditional Animal Crossing game. It takes a bit of getting used to, and you have to manage your expectations, but I think there is a lot of fun to be had.


----------



## jenikinz

Well I did exactly what I said I would NOT do and spent leaf tickets on fortune cookies...of course all the things I love are in those dang things! Luckily, there are only a few character sets I was interested in and got almost everything I wanted. I need to stop doing it though.


----------



## Phawnix

jenikinz said:


> Well I did exactly what I said I would NOT do and spent leaf tickets on fortune cookies...of course all the things I love are in those dang things! Luckily, there are only a few character sets I was interested in and got almost everything I wanted. I need to stop doing it though.



The cookies are designed to make you want them. Nintendo knows what people will pay for, and locks it behind an RNG paywall. Be strong!  Remember that the free (5000 bell) cookies come out more often than you think and they have much better RNG.

In most games I would say just save up leaf tickets and buy the odd cookie once in a while but... unfortunately that just leads to disappointment, and wanting to buy more. It's like a slot machine, always one more pull...


----------



## jenikinz

Phawnix said:


> The cookies are designed to make you want them. Nintendo knows what people will pay for, and locks it behind an RNG paywall. Be strong!  Remember that the free (5000 bell) cookies come out more often than you think and they have much better RNG.
> 
> In most games I would say just save up leaf tickets and buy the odd cookie once in a while but... unfortunately that just leads to disappointment, and wanting to buy more. It's like a slot machine, always one more pull...



Yeah, they really know how to suck you in. I don't mind supporting games I like, but when it feels too greedy on their part it is a turn off  if the odds were better, or if you could choose I would not bat an eye.  I feel like all these game do this and I get it, but I think they go about it all wrong.


----------



## Phawnix

jenikinz said:


> Yeah, they really know how to suck you in. I don't mind supporting games I like, but when it feels too greedy on their part it is a turn off  if the odds were better, or if you could choose I would not bat an eye.  I feel like all these game do this and I get it, but I think they go about it all wrong.



I have supported the game in the past, I don't mind spending money on a game I get a lot of enjoyment out of. I think it's better when you can buy what you want and not have to roll the dice though. It's ok to spend a little here and there on craftable items and terrain for your campsite and what not.


----------



## Tsukiko

I just recently revived mine~


----------



## zombiepants

Hello &#55357;&#56833; I still play the game, feel free to add me 0515 4797 539

I got back into the game last month and the game flows so much better now imo. I’m still trying to figure out how I want to decorate my campsite. But I just build amenities and level up my villagers and always help out people on my friend list.


----------



## Phawnix

zombiepants said:


> Hello �� I still play the game, feel free to add me 0515 4797 539
> 
> I got back into the game last month and the game flows so much better now imo. I’m still trying to figure out how I want to decorate my campsite. But I just build amenities and level up my villagers and always help out people on my friend list.



Why is your name zombiepants?


----------



## seeds

no not really ... It was was for a couple days but then it just got boring


----------



## Milleram

I haven't been active in months, but then I got an email from Nintendo saying there's gonna be a Sanrio event starting tomorrow, so now I HAVE to start playing again (at least until the event is over).


----------



## zombiepants

Phawnix said:


> Why is your name zombiepants?



It’s a mix of spongebob and zombies lol. Created the name in high school and I’ve had it since


----------



## Melodie

I played Pocket Camp for like maybe a week or so before I lost interest in it. It's not really a kind of 
game I would play for a longer time. Back then I tried it out because I thought why not and overall 
it's not appealing to me personally.


----------



## Urchinia

I don't think I have missed more than one day of playing since the game was released  I am a huge fan of the game. I can't see me stopping!


----------



## Romaki

I mean, Pocket Camp is quintessentially Animal Crossing as a mobile game. I love Animal Crossing, but I hate mobile games. Little time barriers behind everything, making everything a goal to keep people playing and everything is more enjoyable with purchases. I'm not a fan of that. I understand that the mobile market can't rely on initial purchase because piracy on mobile is too easy, but having your gameplay be affected by monetization kinda sours the product. But at the same time, Pocket Camp isn't incredibly unfair. Getting leaf ticket with every new level was a good decision. As a new player, I already earned more than 600 tickets and if I wanted to save up for that one thing, I could have done that. Though you don't really understand how most of your ticket earnings are within the first week of playing, so you won't have the hindsight of saving what you have until there's something you want unless you've played the game before and know. 

The game is fine, but it's mostly just busywork. You farm hearts because you need a new level so you have more goals, and then once you have enough resources you can slowly order everything you need, but of course you only get 3-6 items a day because you can't just have everything at once because there's not more to it. I just don't see how people still enjoy it at level 100, once they have their perfect outfit, their perfect camper, their perfect cabin and their perfect camping spot. Just to get more levels? But why? That's my problem with mobile games - why am I playing? It sucks you in with little goals, but there's little purpose. 

I think the worst part is that Pocket Camp has the potential to be good, but if it was like a real Animal Crossing title then where would be the need for a $60 Switch title? Like the mobile game could easily just be Wild World or New Leaf, there's nothing the mobile version couldn't recreate from those two games. If they ported New Leaf with Pocket Camp graphics and gameplay, and added an appropiate price tag I think enough people would buy it. But with a lack of ingame purchases you couldn't combat mobile piracy, and you can't sell a premium game on mobile with ingame purchases like that it would result in much less purchases. My main problem with Pocket Camp is just that it's so good at being Animal Crossing, but it does nothing with it. Even with Happy Home Designer you had something to do, even if it wasn't as free as we'd hoped.


----------



## PaperCat

i try to be active but i took a small break from it so i didnt lose complete interest


----------



## Sweetley

Had the chance to play the game back then but it didn't last long before I stopped playing it. Was overall 
not my cup of tea, even if I had to admit that it was fun to play it at the beginning until I reach a point 
where I got annoyed by basically everything in this game. Especially the amount of Leaf Tickets you 
need to get certain items is just sick.


----------



## Nicole.

I don't plan on quitting, in fact I've been playing it a lot more than ever before. It's sort of become addictive at the moment and I will probably continue to play it when the new game releases it wont stop me.


----------



## sandrabug

I've been super active for over a month  
Especially now that I know all I know & have people to play with


----------



## Catharina

Im active now but i took a pretty long break ;3


----------



## davekats

i got through a lot of periods where i abandon the game for months but then go back hardcore for just as long! the new sanrio stuff really got me going and i started early enough in the event for me to have the drive to go for all the goals, lol.


----------



## Kurb

How does one delete a post?


----------



## Hanif1807

Very active. I play it for around 2 or 3 times a day. No signs of quitting this game yet


----------



## lexy_

I play everyday but I don't know yet if I will quit PC after new horizon releasing.


----------



## Soot Sprite

Even less active now. I don't really play a lot of phone games but I've been playing pokemon masters since it came out. Both of them just run way too slow on my phone.


----------



## Azrael

I use to play it everyday! But I haven't touched it in so long. I was fine with the micro transactions at first but now there is just so much! I love all the new stuff they have added but I just can't justify paying for all of it. I am the type of person that wants to collect it all so I had to stop playing the game all together or else I would keep spending! lol


----------



## jenikinz

I haven't been as active, but I still get on at least twice a day. My hours at work changed so I don't have as much time to spend on it and I get very poor reception at work and the game has a load screen after everything I do so I can't do anything with it unless I am at home. We are going to be moving soon and during that time I will be on hardly at all until we get settled.


----------



## YunaMoon

no I don?t care for pocket camp. But I love new leaf so I stick to that


----------



## Moonfish

My activity level comes and goes every few months. I’m currently playing it quite a bit, at least every day.


----------



## LilyLynne

I am still active and would like to continue even after the new game comes out. I am not on it as much as I used to be, but I try to get on at least twice a day. It is a fun game still.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Not as often, since I started working full time but lately I've been busting this out just to play a little bit.


----------



## lizziety

I’m still playing !!! I don’t think I’ll stop once AC:NH comes out; it’s just so much fun to incorporate animal crossing into my daily like when I’m not at home and can’t bring my switch with me.


----------



## hestu

I was inactive for about a year and pleasantly stopped when i came back to it. I'm not v as active as I was over the summer bc of work but I'm enjoying playing again.  probably will be a lot less active once new horizons is out tho.


----------



## LunarMako

I am only active when their are events going on. Only time worth playing really. And I only like events because i like getting new stuff to decorate my camp with. I wish they would make more clothes you could make too. Only new clothes you get all cost leaf tickets. I wouldn't mind using leaf tickets if some things were like 200-300 leaf tickets. If I want all the pieced to make my town different (like sky, fence, ground, etc, it would cost me about 600-900 leaf tickets all together. That's just for one theme. I don't know how people are affording it. Or if they are someone hacking, please let me know. HAHA.


----------



## kyle on saturn

I actually only started playing PC this July, I originally wanted to play it when it first came out late 2017 but I didn?t have enough space, since then, times have changed and I only just remembered about it.

Now, I only check in around once a week, I find it a little boring since there isn?t as much as a ?real life? aspect as much of a ?friendship? game where you just befriend villagers. I mostly like to partake in the events now, and sometimes collect fortune cookie furniture.


----------



## LunarMako

I am still active. Usually only during events though! People should add me! I could always use more help with flower events and I'm sure you could too!


----------



## lexy_

I don't know why but I am getting bored of pocket camp so I am playing less than before. I still play everyday but sometimes it is just for the login gift, sad.


----------



## gbrrrl

still active here! nearing lvl 100. I figure as long as I surpass that I?ll be content haha. still introducing friends to the game also.


----------



## BluebearL

I started the game only recently but I absolutely love it! The fortune cookies are addictive but I love decorating my campsite and levelling up. There?s lots to do and is constantly getting new items, events and perks to look forward to. So far so good.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I got back due to this event so might as well play it lol.. (my id is in thread or ask if u need ppl)


----------



## Squidward

Tbh I downloaded the game when it came out and deleted it after a week, it just wasn't my cup of tea I suppose.


----------



## Sweetley

I started to play it again a week ago after I got bored from Mario Kart Tour and wanted to play something else besides New Leaf.


----------



## Catharina

I cant update to the new update(still have the halloween version on). Idk how to fix it.  I have room on my phone etc but yeah now I cant play. ;/


----------



## BluebearL

Yes I still play PC and I'm not going anywhere! The catalog is too cute and I'm not in a place where I can easily buy a switch when my money could be better spent elsewhere atm so it an new leaf are all that I have in animal crossing lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nope. Got tired of repetitive events and the constant need to spend leaf tickets so I quit.


----------

